# dark eldar/dire avenger conversions



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

After finally sorting out my camera( damn over-compensating shake reduction) I've got decent pictures up of my Cybarite for my dark eldar army 

This is still a WIP so any tips please give and pay no attention to some missing things. Also paint is a bit rough at the moment as I just added a few small touches before taking pictures





































So what do you guys think? be brutal =)


----------



## mr no name13 (Jan 2, 2009)

they are very nice models. If i had any dire avengers i would go and make some right now :grin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

that's just the one cybarite at the moment. I'm going to give him a tattered backpack banner with a dark eldar symbol on it and a tattered loincloth too but they won't be for a while. the one thing I'm unsure about is the colours. do you think they work well together?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I like it but it does not seem very dark eldarish. It still just looks like a DA with some spikes stuck to his helmet. It could be the paint scheme it looks very much like an eldar paint scheme like the uthwe (spelling ) craftworld. Dark eldar seem to use alot of dark reds,golds,purple etc
I think it will look alot better with the loin cloth and the banner as they will make it more dark eldarish. It could also be the Cest on the helm I dont think it I think it makes it stand out to much as a DE but then again he is a leader so would need something to help him stand out.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Well theme I'm going for is an eldar force that was turned recently so would not have much dark eldar like equipment. The paint scheme was moe for the fact that I have too many dark armies and wanted to d oone kinda bright but still contrasting to the generic style. 

the banner will be the same from the avenger box apart from a spiked skull from the dark elf warriors box will bew on the top of it and it will have dark eldar runes on it...

EDIT

new pictures of one of the standard guys in the squad


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very cool conversion! Nice clean paint-style. I would recommend a wash of some type.

Maybe to give them sort of an eviler look, you could use a purple wash in the crevices and folds?


Edit: What that heck is that reptile thingy in the background?!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

that is a statue my girlfriend gave me a while back. A dragon wrapped around a sword... It's nice.... 
I was thinking purple might ruin the bone colours but I'll give it a shot on a test piece. thanks for the tips =)

Also to make him seem more leader-y I'm thinking about a few freehand patterns coming out of the symbol on his helmet. proper spiky DE symbols... you think it'd look any good?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> that is a statue my girlfriend gave me a while back. A dragon wrapped around a sword... It's nice....
> I was thinking purple might ruin the bone colours but I'll give it a shot on a test piece. thanks for the tips =)
> 
> Also to make him seem more leader-y I'm thinking about a few freehand patterns coming out of the symbol on his helmet. proper spiky DE symbols... you think it'd look any good?


The purple wash WILL ruin the bone colour's, you need to be very careful with it that you really only get it in the crevices and then blend is out quickly. I don't think you want to do an all over wash, but rather some subtle dabbing.


I'm a fan of anything freehand. If it's done well, it adds that bit of character to the model that just makes it pop. Don't go overboard with it, just enough to catch the eye but not to make it the focus point. I think it will look great, be sure to post pictures.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That's really nice! I'm impressed! The heads are sweet! You should make the exarchs kneeling down with that hand held up, it would look sweet, like he's scanning the surroundings. But great job, have some rep!


----------

